
The Anti-Profit Narrative - nonidit
http://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/the-anti-profit-narrative/
======
PaulHoule
I suspect one of these days we're going to find the obesity epidemic is caused
by some environmental chemical such as imidacloprid.

~~~
sharemywin
high fructose corn syrup:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2337798/Are-sugar-
ad...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2337798/Are-sugar-addict-
Scientists-say-high-fructose-corn-syrup-addictive-cocaine.html)

